

Ask HN - How can we change the blogs? - deveshz

Blogs have remained literally same for years now. And blogs are the primary source of quality content. But I find that many people have left writing blog just because there is no inspiration writing there. I have 2K people on my social networks but literally no one on my blogs - Wordpress or Blogspot. Blogs are only changing by templates not the idea.
======
deveshz
Yes indeed it was. But my point is most of these blogging platforms are easing
the way we post content. They have to be closely tied together with my social
network

------
deveshz
No. That doesn't work. And that's why most of my colleagues are moving to
Facebook notes than writing a blog post. Integration should be seamless.

------
axayratan
Is not sharing the link of the blog post on your networks serves the purpose.

------
axayratan
Posterous was doing a good job before it was acquired by Twitter.

